# miscellaneous videos



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

dont know if i posted these videos here before but there some of my favorite....




 




 
thats one mean sounding brute, i have the muzzy as well but swear it does not sound that **** good


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea ostacruiser has ALOT of wheelin videos


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

those videos right there are what sold me on a brute force lol i dont not regret my decsion lol


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

My Muzzy sounds excatly like that, but it is weird that some sound different from others


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yes i enjoy watching his videos, my muzzy sounds great, his just sounds better, i wonder if there is a sound difference between the standard full muzzy and the muzzy pro...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought mine used I guess its just the full Muzzy doesn't say pro anywhere


----------



## x rated mudders (Aug 29, 2009)

**** i want a muzzy but to expensive for a full ..my hmf sounds **** good for 1/2 the price :haha:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah i had a hmf pipe it was good, but the muzzy is well worth the money for the performance gains and tha ohhhh sweet sound.........:rock-on:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> I bought mine used I guess its just the full Muzzy doesn't say pro anywhere


is it round or oval.. if its round its a regular muzzy if its oval its a muzzy pro


----------

